# Where to buy 2" dust hose?



## dws780 (Dec 2, 2016)

I have ridgid vac with a dust deputy and the supplied 2" hose(2" X 3')is too short for the new cart I build. I tried lowes, Home Depot, Amazon and rockler do not sell them (2" x 5' hose.)

My other option is build one from pvc pipes.


----------



## CDP (Dec 21, 2016)

You are trying to plug a hose into the RIDGID vac and hook to the 2" inlet of the Dust Deputy? If you could post a picture of what you are doing I may be able to help out better. I have 2 newer RIDGID vacs (the orange with black tops, not the old grey ones) and they are a pain to adapt to tools.


----------



## CDP (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm pretty sure this hose will work. Scroll down to i believe it was the 3rd one down. you can buy it by the foot.

https://www.mscdirect.com/browse/tn...qN_KJe84gF84t8_HTwhP-nHBlFWAm6gEaAhzoEALw_wcB


----------

